# Older Surefire M6 value?



## Walt (Apr 30, 2003)

I see on ebay an older "new" Surefire M6 with a serial number in the low 600 range. It comes with the early box also.

Does anyone have any ideas about the collector status of this unit, either now or in the future? It’s sure had a bunch of early interest.

Thanks, Walt


----------



## Size15's (Apr 30, 2003)

Does it have a Lexan lens or Pyrex (glass)?


----------



## Walt (May 1, 2003)

Thanks, 

I just checked and the description says it was upgraded by Sure-fire to Pyrex.


----------



## Size15's (May 2, 2003)

So it's not even an "original" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif

Al /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Walt (May 2, 2003)

Geesh Al, What a poor attitude.

I'd find it way easier to find a lexan turbohead in great shape than a mint M6 body with such a low serial number. I'd just put the two together...and even you may not be able to tell. So there. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Walt


----------



## Size15's (May 2, 2003)

You know I'm just messing around Walt - no offense meant.

It is likely that I would not be able to tell, but would such an M6 be worth collecting?

I guess that it won't be but I know nothing of collecting things and values etc.

Certainly with original lamps (not black with etched id's) and a Lexan TurboHead, the M6 would be authentic - as a part of history - if someone is collecting the M6 evolution then perhaps it is worth something?

With regards to at what point a serial number is not as valuable, I generally consider serials less than 500 or perhaps even less than 100 to be highly sort after.

The L1 I have is number 5. I use it for EDC quite often. Maybe I shouldn't?

Al


----------



## Rothrandir (May 3, 2003)

gotcha beat there al /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif







/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Size15's (May 3, 2003)

Rothrandir, that's naughty! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

My friend has #4... He deserves it without a doubt.

Al


----------



## FC. (Jun 3, 2003)

Hey, that's my pic! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif

I still think mine is very cool - #69


----------



## AluminumOvercast (Jan 5, 2004)

My good friend who has #5, he deserves it big time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I have an old M6 with lexan head. The body writes "MagnumTLight" A typo too.


----------



## Mags (Jul 25, 2006)

My newly bought used M3 has A00307. Worth anything? Has te old bezel wit lexan lens.


----------



## Size15's (Jul 25, 2006)

Mags said:


> My newly bought used M3 has A00307. Worth anything? Has te old bezel wit lexan lens.



It was worth enough to you that you purchased it for the amount you did, but perhaps wasn't worth enough to anybody else to offer the seller more than you were willing to pay.
It's not rare but as part of a collection of M3's over the years it may be one that somebody doesn't already have an example of...

Al


----------



## seery (Jul 25, 2006)

The joy of using these wonderful Surefire tools IMHO heavily outweighs any
possibility that one day, kept pristine in a box, may gain a few bucks in value.

Just my thoughts.

ps - Can you tell I love using SF lights


----------



## Gander_Man (Jul 27, 2006)

Would you all believe I have what's the REAL equivalent of "Serial #0", meaing: I have the original, black, protoype they used at Surefire to develop what we now know as the early M6's. It is engraved with the M2 nomenclature they originally planned for this model, but it's definitely the working model of what they designed to be the formidable "MAGNUM"(/"Guardian") *S*. I have the prototype they built the M3 model off of too. A couple of my more valuable one-of-a-kind Surefires *S*
- Russ


----------



## Size15's (Jul 27, 2006)

Gander_Man,
Why should we have to believe when you can show us photos?
(if you can not host them yourself you are welcome to email me them and I'll host them for you)

Al


----------



## Gander_Man (Aug 4, 2006)

Al,
I'll try to email you some this weekend - Russ (and Thank YOU *S*)


----------



## Size15's (Aug 4, 2006)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## dizzy (Aug 4, 2006)

Size15's said:


> Looking forward to it!



Me too. My dream is to own a Black HA M6. 

I know Al, right after you. :lolsign:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 4, 2006)

Gander_Man said:


> Would you all believe I have what's the REAL equivalent of "Serial #0", meaing: I have the original, black, protoype they used at Surefire to develop what we now know as the early M6's. It is engraved with the M2 nomenclature they originally planned for this model, but it's definitely the working model of what they designed to be the formidable "MAGNUM"(/"Guardian") *S*. I have the prototype they built the M3 model off of too. A couple of my more valuable one-of-a-kind Surefires *S*
> - Russ


     
  PICS?   
    ​


----------



## Gander_Man (Aug 6, 2006)

Al,
I took a few pics. How do I email them to you, because, by hitting your Bio, where it allows me to email you, I don't see how to attach any pics. I don't see how to add attachments either that way OR by private messaging)??
- Russ


----------



## Size15's (Aug 6, 2006)

Ross,
Thanks for sharing the photo!






The bezels don't look like Black HA which would fit with the original M500A & M500B not being Black HA either...

I remember seeing these (or ones like them) as desk litter on PK's old desk a few years ago and lusting after them 

Al


----------



## NeonLights (Aug 6, 2006)

About the only mass-produced Surefire lights I've seen really hit collectible status is the 12P and Z lights. A couple of years ago I got a killer deal on a SF L1 on ebay and just happened to ask the seller if he had another lights he wanted to sell. He described a couplf of black 4-cell SF's to me, and I bought both of them for $200 (total) without seeing them. They were both the "12" series lights, and I sold them a year or so later for more than double my money, and probably could have held out for even more. I had a lexan lens M6 with a serial number well below 1000 and it sold for about what any other well-used M6 would have, regardless of age.

-Keith


----------



## Gander_Man (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pix for me Al.
You da Man *S*!!
- Russ


----------



## dizzy (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks Gander Man (Russ)? for the pics and Al for posting them. Now I want a black M6 even more than before.

Al, if you have any pull with PK, can you please get him to have a run of black HA M6's made for you and I and whoever else you think would covet them as much as us.


----------



## Size15's (Aug 7, 2006)

dizzy said:


> Thanks Gander Man (Russ)? for the pics and Al for posting them. Now I want a black M6 even more than before.
> 
> Al, if you have any pull with PK, can you please get him to have a run of black HA M6's made for you and I and whoever else you think would covet them as much as us.



If I have any pull with PK I'd rather use it for other things. For example: The M1000.

Sorry!
Al


----------



## schrenz (Aug 7, 2006)

Want to have both.........
Nice pics, another SFs to look for.......


----------

